# Vogelgrippe-Ausbruch in Kormoran-Kolonie



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Im ersten Moment hätte ich gesagt "gar nicht so schlecht, dass paar von den Biestern draufgehen".
Kann ich aber nicht, da ich die Tragweite dessen nicht einschätzen kann...

Und ich weiß nicht warum, eigentlich find ich Vögel ansehnlich, aber diese Kormorane...Irgendwie ekeln die mich an...


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. Mai 2022)

Ohhhhhhh nein..... Tote Kormorane .... ohhh nein


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2022)

Ich hoffe es werden noch ein paar mehr.
Hier in MV gibt es seit Jahren mehr Kormorane als die Fischbestände verkraften und die(von den Spenden gut lebenden) NS-Verbände stellen sich quer bzgl. Dezimierung.
Nun hilft die Natur sich hoffenlich selbst.









						Rekordzahl an Kormoranen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern - WELT
					

Rekordzahl an Kormoranen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern




					www.welt.de
				












						Jagd: Halbierung der Kormoran-Bestände in MV gefordert | Nordkurier.de
					

Angler, Bauern, Jäger, Waldbesitzer und Fischer in MV sind sich offenbar einig: Sieben Verbände wollen eine gezielte Jagd auf Kormorane – am besten direkt an den Brutplätzen.




					www.nordkurier.de


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Hab das Gefühl, dass es vielen Vereinen scheiß egal ist. Die Mitglieder zahlen ja schön weiter...Einfach zum Kotzen diese Mentalität
Und dann nichtmal Besatz machen...Kein Wunder, dass von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter gefangen wird. Und die Beiträge? Ja, die werden immer teurer...Tz...

Zitat letztens von nem Kontrolleur: "Ja wir dürften die hier schießen, hat aber keiner Bock drauf" 
Da wusste ich echt nicht mehr in welchem Film ich gerade bin.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2022)

Ich glaub in Stenkelfeld würd der Förster mal eben mit der Hirschorgel dran lang gehen


----------



## rippi (9. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zitat letztens von nem Kontrolleur: "Ja wir dürften die hier schießen, hat aber keiner Bock drauf"
> Da wusste ich echt nicht mehr in welchem Film ich gerade bin.


Ja dann nimm doch selbst die Gampam und baller drauf los?!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja dann nimm doch selbst die Gampam und baller drauf los?!


Wenn ich die Berechtigung dazu hätte, gerne


----------



## rippi (9. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Berechtigung dazu hätte, gerne


Berechtigungen sind immer auch Einschränkungen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Mai 2022)

Jepp... Das ist die Crux- wennste was hast, können dir andere wieder was wech nehmen.... Is wie beim Führerschein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Macht absolut Sinn.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Mai 2022)

Na, ich hoffe, daß der Virus noch andere Kormoran-Brutkolonien befällt und noch mehr Altvögel dahingerafft werden.... 
Übrigens gab's früher im kalten Krieg ne Anti-Schiffsrakete mit Namen "Kormoran".....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Mai 2022)

Corona, Schweinepest, Vogelgrippe ....irgendwann trifft es jeden und alles regeneriert sich von selber


----------



## thanatos (10. Mai 2022)

Mir egal welche Vögel unter solchen Umständen sterben - sie tun mir alle leid . Ja ich finde auch den Kormoran 
sehr schön und das er zur Pest geworden ist ,ist nicht seine Schuld - ab hier verkneife ich mir mich
weiter zu äußern .


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (10. Mai 2022)

Ja sicher sind Kormorane sehr schöne Vögel und wenn sie Gras fressen würden wären sie mir auch noch sympathisch 
Aber jeder der mir etwas unwiederbringlich wegnimmt ist mein Feind und das trifft nicht nur auf diese schwarzen Vögel zu


----------



## Waidbruder (10. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Na, ich hoffe, daß der Virus noch andere Kormoran-Brutkolonien befällt und noch mehr Altvögel dahingerafft werden....
> Übrigens gab's früher im kalten Krieg ne Anti-Schiffsrakete mit Namen "Kormoran".....


Es gibt sogar in Hamburg quasi mitten in der Stadt eine Riesenkolonie. Mir gefällt der Seeadler, der sich auch dort herumtreibt aber viel besser!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Mai 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Corona, Schweinepest, Vogelgrippe ....irgendwann trifft es jeden und alles regeneriert sich von selber


Regenerieren tut sich da gar nix. Evtl. sind spätere Mutationen nicht mehr ganz so gefährlich oder Medikamente wirksamer, aber Viren die sich entwickelt haben, bleiben solange Wirte existieren.


----------



## Minimax (10. Mai 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> jeder der mir etwas unwiederbringlich wegnimmt ist mein Feind


Ohhhohhoo, wie überaus... dramatisch


----------



## thanatos (10. Mai 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ja sicher sind Kormorane sehr schöne Vögel und wenn sie Gras fressen würden wären sie mir auch noch sympathisch
> Aber jeder der mir etwas unwiederbringlich wegnimmt ist mein Feind und das trifft nicht nur auf diese schwarzen Vögel zu


das siehst du etwas falsch - jeder Karpfenangler müßte dann mein Feind sein - denn sein Sportobjekt hat das 
ganze ökologische Systhem meines Lieblingsgewässers zerstört . Ist nur das letzte zeitnaheste Beispiel.
Nein nicht der Kormoran ist das Problem sondern wir Menschen , kein anderes Wesen pfuscht soviel 
in der Natur rum wie wir !


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2022)

277 Kormorane.
Na und?
Das ist nix, vielleicht 1 Promille des dortigen Bestandes.
Das ist in etwa so als wären im Rhein 277 Plötzen gestorben


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nein nicht der Kormoran ist das Problem sondern wir Menschen , kein anderes Wesen pfuscht soviel
> in der Natur rum wie wir !


das stimmt,
nur das die schlimmsten Pfuscher sich Vogelschützer oder gar Naturschützer nennen dürfen ist ein echtes Problem


----------

